# Police background check question regarding disorderly behaviour offence



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys

I was given a fine for disorderly behaviour in WA back in 2012 - Nothing "serious", non violent, however I was issued a court date and had to plead guilty and pay a fine (I didn't show up to the hearing, but pleaded guilty via mail and paid the 250something dollar fine shortly after).

Unfortunately this shows up on my Police background check still. I was just wondering if this will always show up on my records, or will it be removed after 10 years? I see this figure thrown around a lot, I just wanted to ask the question though. I heard from a friend/police officer the other day that it may be possible to get the courts to remove it from your records. Does anybody know if there is any truth in this? Thanks!


----------

